# [SOLVED] Is 1080 By 608 A Correct Ratio?



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

Im using the program "Handbrake" and have files that are 1920 By 1080, I changed them to 1080 By 720 to make them a little smaller but when I viewed them the picture on the sides didnt reach the ends of my screen, there was black bars on the left and right side of the picture but the height of it was fine, I clicked the chekbox "Keep aspect ratio" and it switched my setting of 1080 by 720 to 1080 by 608... This is strange anyone know why simply 1080 By 720 wouldnt work? its just one down from 1920 By 1080 and it is widescreen so I dont understand how it couldnt work please help!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is 1080 By 608 A Correct Ratio?*

1080 x 720p is full widescreen progressive scan display for monitors/televisions 1080 x 608 would be more like what you would use to display on a projector not a monitor.


----------



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Is 1080 By 608 A Correct Ratio?*

I see, hmm but do you know why when I set it as 1080 X 720 it doesnt fit the screen and there is black bars?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is 1080 By 608 A Correct Ratio?*

most likely because you need a higher res to fill your screen


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Is 1080 By 608 A Correct Ratio?*

To keep the same aspect ratio as the original 1920x1080 videos so you don't get the black bars, resize them to 1080x608 or 1280x720.


----------



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Is 1080 By 608 A Correct Ratio?*

oh nvm I figured it out what you have to do for people who ever run into this problem is resize it to the custom 1080 X 720 but then make sure the chekbox is is selected for keep aspect ratio


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Is 1080 By 608 A Correct Ratio?*

Does that stretch the video to make it fit?


----------



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Is 1080 By 608 A Correct Ratio?*

Nope It was stretched when it wasnt checked in, the black bars on the right and left squeezed the image and made everything taller, now it looks 100 percent fine, I know to cuz the first shot is a circular moon and with the squeezed one it was an oval and now its a perfect circle just how it was in the original mkv files(Y) thanks for everyones imput


----------

